

Foxconn Using Forced Student Labour to make iPhones - mef
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/11/technology/foxconn-said-to-use-forced-student-labor-to-make-iphones.html?_r=2&hpw

======
shimon_e
1) Students come from vocational schools that train students for skilled
factory labour.

2) This isn't an iPhone assembly line.

3) NY Times shouldn't be publishing BS a week after it has been dismissed as
BS [http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/6/3297995/forced-to-work-
on-t...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/6/3297995/forced-to-work-on-the-
iphone-5-thats-what-these-chinese-students-claim)

4) NY Times acknowledges that their source is BS by quoting another media
outlet mentioning that it is a cable assembly line.

5) I can't comment on the electronics industry but such practices are very
common in China as the vocational schools are actually ran by major
manufacturers.

------
JimmaDaRustla
Who's to blame? Apple for creating such demand for a large launch within a
short period of time, or Foxconn for accepting such demand?

I'll go with Foxconn - you shouldn't be accepting contracts from multiple
vendors if you don't have the manpower.

------
ChuckMcM
The story is crap, but I frankly I think a number of people would be
interested in buying an iPhone 5 in kit form. Granted with modern circuitry it
would be pretty insane to have neophytes try to hand solder BGA package-on-
package chips but if you look at the phone from the iFixit perspective (just
the major assemblies) that would be fun.

------
alimoeeny
Why this is news to anybody? If you are surprised or disturbed by this news
you have not been in touch with the life in 3rd world.

